# sendmail



## ihop (25. August 2003)

hallo alle zusammen 

wenn ich mich per ssh bei meiner linux maschine als benutzer anmelde kommt immer so sie haben 1 mail
lesen und so kann ich die mail ja 
aber kann ich auch welche verschicken  
wenn ja wie was für befehle brauch ich dafür 

ich habe schon heraus gefunden das ich das ganze mit 
>mail mailadd  starten kann
dann gebe ich das betreff ein 
und komme dann zum text nur wie kann ich ihm sagen das er es jetz versenden soll?

danke 
greez ihop


----------



## Christian Fein (25. August 2003)

$mail bill.gates@microsoft.de
Subject: Hi
try Linux!
[STRG] + D zum abbrechen des Textes.

Danach wird die mail versandt.

Aber! Nicht immer kommt diese mail an (in 90 % der Fälle) dies hat den Grund das viele Hosts keine Emails von nicht über DNS erreichbaren Rechnern weiterleiten.
Solange dein Rechner mit der IP nicht  über DNS erreichbar ist gehen die Hosts von einem Arbeitsplatzrechner aus. Bei vielen ist das relay der Mails von diesem Rechner abgeschalten.

Workaround:
konfiguriere sendmail so das er das ganze den smtp server  deines Providers weiterleitet, damit jener die mail weitersendet.


----------



## ihop (25. August 2003)

aha gut zu wissen 
danke


----------

